# new to coyote hunting



## varmithunter06 (Jun 3, 2006)

my friend was attacked by 6 coyotes while he was fishing and we are going to hunt them at night and i need some tips.we are baiting some squirrels we shot and plan on going out one night putting up 3-4 squirrels and waiting on some to come along.
any tips would be apreciaed and i need to know either to use my 20 gauge with buck shot or my .223, we will probably be within 75 yds, and do i need any type of call


----------



## whiterabbit15 (Feb 7, 2006)

i wouldnt suggest buck shot maybe some 3 inch mags but you would want them in closer then 75 yards and for a call i suggest using some type of distress call like a rabbit in distress. :sniper: good luck


----------



## Danny B (Jun 6, 2006)

Well hummmm. He got attacked by six coyotes? Did they bite your friend in any way? Where you there to witness this attack? 
I find this to be an interesting story for the simple reason I have called in thousands of coyotes over the last five decades and never had one attack me. I know hundreds of other predator hunters across this country and never heard of anyone being attacked. Don't get me wrong, it could happen but I find it strange.

If you plan on hunting them at night, get a red light to start with. Then one guy holds the light as the other guy does the shooting. 
You need to practice at it first, because the guy holding the light must hold the light infront of the back part of the scope or the shooter can't see. 
Once you turn the light on keep it going, don't turn it off and if you shoot a coyote keep it going, others may come in. 
This is the time of year the pups are around, so use a coyote pup in distress. Adult coyotes are very protective of there young. 
If all you have is a 20 gage, use 3" mags if you can and #4 buck. The 223 well do the job also.....Good luck and Good hunting.

PS Tell your buddy the next time he goes fishing, bring a gun. :lol:


----------



## varmithunter06 (Jun 3, 2006)

my friend was fishing and the coyotes came out of a little trail in the woods and started trotting towards him and then they started chasing them he had to hit them with his rods and then his golden retriever helped a good bit.

thanks for the tips.


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## whiterabbit15 (Feb 7, 2006)

If you plan on hunting them at night, get a red light to start with. Then one guy holds the light as the other guy does the shooting.

^ ^ ^ ^ ^ ^ ^

i would suggest to get a red light but not like this guy is talking about. You want to get one that you can mount on a hard helmet. There are usually called **** lights because they are usually used for **** hunting.This type of light has a battery that you put on your belt.

here is a link for them

http://www.vetvax.com/coonhuntinglights.html

you would want the HOTLT51 HOT LIGHT PACKAGE, NIT1083 **** Hunters Favorite, or the Kitten Kooner Package

good luck 8)


----------



## Danny B (Jun 6, 2006)

Hummm, I've only been hunting at night for predators since 1964 and I don't know what kind of light to use? Ok. Varminthunter06, do it the way you want and let us know what happen ok...Good Hunting :wink:


----------



## whiterabbit15 (Feb 7, 2006)

Don't get me wrong I didn't say using hand held lights was wrong. I was just saying the way my dad did it for plenty of years and killed of em that way was the way i suggest to do it.


----------



## varmithunter06 (Jun 3, 2006)

ok thanks for the tips everyone but one more question do i need anything to eleminate sent?


----------



## whiterabbit15 (Feb 7, 2006)

Well personally i dont make it a top priority to use scent elimination. Sometimes i put it on. You would have to get Danny B.'s advise on that he really sounds like he knows what he is talking about


----------



## Danny B (Jun 6, 2006)

You can not eleminate human scent from a coyote no matter what you do. If a dog can smell drugs in a gas tank full of gas how are you going to hide your scent from a coyote? 
At night almost all coyotes head downwind, shoot them before they get there. Once a coyote has passed downwind and has not started in, shoot it because it's not coming in. Hunting at night is a whole different game then day hunting. 
Make sure you identfy the animal you are shooting at and never shoot at one eye. Remembering predators have eyes in front of there heads, other animals have eyes on the sides of there heads.


----------



## prariewolf (Jul 24, 2006)

well may i recommend a better bait i am only 14 but am a seasoned coyote hunter. let a whole chicken rot all day in the sun then b 4 you go out and call cover your scent and hang the rotten chicken from a tree at around 5 or 6 feet high that way the coyotes will smell the chicken and try to jump up but its too high thats when you shoot em or when the are on the move tward you. also if you are hunting in the spring/summer then use a pup in distress call because this is the time of the year that they have puppies. if your going to hunt in the fall/winter use a cottontail in distress or other distress calls. and go with the .223, but if they attacked your friend then i would bring both the .223 for long shots and the .20 gauge for close up shot and since they attacked your friend i would shoot them where it hurts first then finish them off :evil:


----------

